# Detachable baseboards



## BraytoChicago (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi guys,

I'm completely inexperienced with wood work but I'm about to embark on my second lay out. Do you have any experience with creating a table for a layout in two pieces? I've heard about using hinges or something???


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

How big do you want to make your layout?
Do you need to fold it up?
More info please:thumbsup:


----------



## BraytoChicago (Feb 8, 2011)

*two-pieces layout*

Certainly - 6' x 4' would be the max, but I'm hoping to go smaller than that. I want to create a new n scale layout. The last layout I created was a 6' x 4' HO. I started with two pieces but ended up screwing it all together because the table would end up uneven. I live in an apartment and the layout is in our sun room. I'd like to have the option of putting it away when, e.g., we need to put up the Christmas tree. I'd like to be able to take it apart and maybe even slide it under on of the beds. 

Your thoughts?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Got it!!!
You want to use a pin and hole method like they use in leaf extension tables.
It's really simple and strong and aligns great.
You can also use door or piano hinges that get it done quick too.
I like the pin method because you can unbolt the legs and the two pieces can be put away nicely.
I build cabinets so I could draw you up some prints of what I'm talking about if you need them.


----------



## BraytoChicago (Feb 8, 2011)

That would be fantastic. Don't spend any time on it though. Even something extremely rudimentary would be awesome.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Give me 1/2 hr and it'll be here!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Having the doweling jigs makes this easy. It may be a bit tricky trying to do this without such assistance and getting the hole alignment perfect.


----------



## BraytoChicago (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks gunrunnerjohn. What are dowling jigs?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Taaddaa!
On the bottom the attached file if full size file of the picture.
Just do a save as to your computer.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

BraytoChicago said:


> Thanks gunrunnerjohn. What are dowling jigs?


 Here's an example that's fairly cheap, good for the occasional user: http://www.harborfreight.com/self-centering-doweling-jig-41345.html


----------



## BraytoChicago (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow! NIMT.com you rock the Casbah! That's amazing! I can't believe you just whipped that up in less than half an hour. Thanks so much.

Gunrunner, thanks so much for the info also. I really appreciate it.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You can do either, Leaving the hinges in and just folding it in the middle or you can sand the pins so they slide out easy and then you can split the table up. I would get poplar for the build, it would be strong and light! If you build it in pine put fender (big flat) washers under the bolts so they dont pull threw the wood.
Oh and the Dowel jig is Great I have 2!
Any problems arise in the build give a shout here or you can go to my website and get my info off there.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Another way, with limited wood working skills. All components fit in a cars back seat.
1) buy 3 sheets of 2'x4'x1/2" plywood. (no MDF, it is to heavy)
2) buy 20' of good 1"x1" stock(have store cut into 2-6' sections and 2-3'11" sections)
3) buy 1 pair of pre-fab folding legs
4) buy 1 sheet of 4'x8'x3/4" pink foam( pre-slice into 3- 2'x4' sections using plywood as templet in parking lot)
5) need white Elmer glue
6) need 1 7/16" drywall screws. 

Lay out all plywood sheets to form a 6'x4' rectangle
run a bead of white glue around perimeter 
screw 1"x1" stock around perimeter every 9" 
add folding legs on other side
add foam inside 1"x1" box out(you will have to trim off 2" though)
done ^.~

If you notice to much flex in the table you can use 2 cheap firing strips underneath as stiffeners( running almost the full length on the outside on the table legs). or 1"x2" stock which would be better and only slightly more price wise.
This table is not the strongest but will be light to move around. 

Another option that is stronger but heavier is to use 1"x3" stock around the outer edge of the plywood and install 1"x2" stiffeners ever 12"


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Just having a quick look at this thread. Very nice sketch and details, Sean.

TJ


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

That's a great sketch for the table -gives me some great ideas for my bench which is going to be a few grid tables in a horse shoe layout. 

Question on the legs - I didn't understand how they fold/breakdown - are they attached with simple bolts to unbolt to put away? That's what it appears to me anyway.

Great stuff!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes the legs are bolted to the frame with carriage bolts, washers and wing nuts. That way they are removable for storage or moving.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks like he has them through-bolted at the top (two bolts 90-degrees from each other), plus a bolted brace, below.

As another option, for removable or adjustable legs, I was discussing bolt-on legs available from IKEA in another recent thread:



tjcruiser said:


> An option for anyone wanting a layout that would "grow" in height as young kids get bigger ...
> 
> IKEA sells sets of metal telescoping legs that adjust easily from 24" to 36". They have a large-diameter screw-fastened mount at the top. Rather sturdy, actually.
> 
> ...



They also sell a fixed (non-adjustable) bolt-on leg.

TJ


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks Sean and TJ - great stuff.

At $15 per leg, I think they're a bit stiff priced for my layout as I would probably need about 12-14, but I can certainly see the benefit of them for raising the height as needed for smaller benches. Good idea.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You can very easily make this type of leg adjustable for uneven floors by simply drilling a hole in the bottom of the leg up threw the center and inserting a carriage bolt with nut and washer in hole then adjusting the nut up or down to level. you can also install a speed nut in the hole and that will allow you to adjust and lock it to the leg, or use 2 nuts to lock them together.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can also buy the adjustable feet for bench legs, I put them on my workbench that I made in the workshop. They cost a couple bucks each.


----------

